# Switch electronico con Fet



## Audiofilo (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola, es mi primer post.
Estoy terminando un mezclador de audio , ya utilicé un switch analogo 4066, pero necesito incorporar un último switch y no quiero poner otro IC 4066. Tengo este circuito con un Fet, pero encuentro q usa muchas resistencias, favor si alguien tiene otro mas simple.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2008)

Que le ves de malo al circuito? 5 resistencias te salen 5 centavos


----------



## Audiofilo (Sep 20, 2008)

no es el costo, es el espacio, ...


----------

